# Ephedra!!!



## STEELADDICTION (Apr 15, 2005)

Federal Judge Strikes Down F.D.A. Ban on Ephedra
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

Published: April 14, 2005


ALT LAKE CITY -- A federal judge Thursday struck down the FDA ban on ephedra, the once-popular weight-loss aid that was yanked from the market after it was linked to dozens of deaths. 

The judge ruled in favor of a Utah company that challenged the Food and Drug Administration's ban. Utah-based Nutraceutical claimed in its lawsuit that ephedra "has been safely consumed" for hundreds of years. 

Advertisement


Supplements that included ephedra have been widely used for weight loss and bodybuilding, but have linked to 155 deaths, including that of Baltimore Orioles pitching prospect Steve Bechler. The FDA ordered the substance off the market in April 2004. 

Judge Tena Campbell's ruling sends the matter back to the FDA "for further rulemaking consistent with the court's opinion" and keeps the agency from enforcement action against the companies. 

FDA officials did not immediately return a call seeking comment. 

Company president Bruce Hough said the decision is about "protecting the public's access to safe and effective dietary supplements


----------



## tee (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet! Eat that turd burger FDA assholes.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd love to see it make a come back, I've been paying $50 for 100 capsules of ECA...


----------



## BIGENUFF (Apr 15, 2005)

They banned it but there are still many places to get it.  But it is making it's come back now that everyone has figured out a way to get their hands on the billion dollar industry.


----------



## max lift (Apr 15, 2005)

So what is ephedra's place in bodybuilding I am not familiar with this drug , I know it can harm your sleep as a lot of drivers where using it to not fall asleep at the wheel , I also know that it has been used to help lose weight as well I have herd it provides you with energy .


----------



## BIGENUFF (Apr 15, 2005)

It is basically an excellent adrenaline and energy booster.  The main active chemical component of ephedra is ephedrine a beta adrenergic agonist.  It basically increases your heart beat and your body core Temp.  May sound crazy but I have used it and it is awesome if you respect it.  It can also kick the living crap out of you if you take to much (More than rec) and if you don't break from it.  Yes, you even have to cycle off this crap or you build a tolerance and you can also damage your adrenal glands and cause your body to have mild anxiety or sleep deprevation.  I was a goof who used it to long and found out the hard way.  But I took some Ashwagandha to bring my adrenals back to normal.  I use it from time to time but respect it and know the do's and don'ts.  But it can make a work out through the roof.


----------



## illinios (Apr 15, 2005)

*Ouch*

I had taken it for a very long time about 2 years ago and it took a lot out of me.  I use to take way to much of it , xenadrine for a long period of time.  It fucked my shit up and i still cant get good sleep like i use to and now i am on paxil fulltime for bad anxiety.  If i only knew now.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 16, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> So what is ephedra's place in bodybuilding I am not familiar with this drug , I know it can harm your sleep as a lot of drivers where using it to not fall asleep at the wheel , I also know that it has been used to help lose weight as well I have herd it provides you with energy .


Ephedra is part of the famous ECA stack. It's an excellent fat burner with the added benefit of preserving muscle at the same time, unlike many other diet aids and as BIGENUFF says it is a great stimulant prior to working out. It really improves your energy, intensity and focus.


----------



## tee (Apr 16, 2005)

It wakes me up in the mornings too. Just an all around good supplement.


----------



## bukie (Jan 21, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I want to bring it up to life again.

I took Ephedra several times before I stopped working out (I was out for 2 years and I started again 2 months ago). And now I am taking it again.

Well, all the times this thing worked wonders for me. Still does... I adore it and I think the problem with it is people taking too much _everyday_.

I take it only 2-4X a week, on the days I have my hardest workouts. I take it for a month and then stop for 2 weeks or so... so my body doesn't get used to it.

You have to control yourself not to get too excited about it, and everything will be just fine.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a good source for pure ephedra these days and I take it when off cycle for energy and intensity in the gym.  I actually started making gains in strength at around month 3 of being off.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 22, 2006)

bukie said:
			
		

> You have to control yourself not to get too excited about it, and everything will be just fine.



Precisely. Under those circumstances, it is a very safe and EFFECTIVE product.


----------



## tee (Jan 23, 2006)

Are the supplement companies back to selling it, or did the Nazis find a loophole to keep it off the shelves again?


----------



## NeverBigEnuff (Jan 23, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> Are the supplement companies back to selling it, or did the Nazis find a loophole to keep it off the shelves again?



I get mine at supplementdirect.com.  It's the real thing...but you do have to watch how much you take...and definitely not too late in the day.


----------



## bukie (Jan 23, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> Are the supplement companies back to selling it, or did the Nazis find a loophole to keep it off the shelves again?



Here in Brazil is still kind of easy to get it... they don't sell on the shelves, but there is a supplement store I go for a while so they know me, they sell it "behind the counter" for known costumers.


----------



## tee (Jan 23, 2006)

NeverBigEnuff said:
			
		

> I get mine at supplementdirect.com.  It's the real thing...but you do have to watch how much you take...and definitely not too late in the day.



  Thanks. WHich brand do you like? 

LIPODRENE W/EPHEDRA 
Product Brand: HI TECH 
Product Description: 

or

 STIMEREX ES W/EPHEDRA 
Product Brand: HI TECH 
Product Description:


----------



## tee (Jan 23, 2006)

bukie said:
			
		

> Here in Brazil is still kind of easy to get it... they don't sell on the shelves, but there is a supplement store I go for a while so they know me, they sell it "behind the counter" for known costumers.


Seems like every country but the USA leaves AAS and supplements legal. Then they wonder why we have a bunch of fat asses here.


----------

